# Cabbage & Onion Pierogies



## tropics (Sep 19, 2019)

One head of Cabbage thin sliced add to a large pot.Cover the Cabbage with just enough water,bring to a boil add a little salt check for tenderness then drain.
Cabbage boiled






I drain into a towel to squeeze out as much water as possible





Onions get thin sliced saute in butter





While Onions are getting cooked ring out the water





That was still pretty hot when I did it.
Let it cool more so you can handle it
Add Cabbage into the Onions a little at a time





Mix well
I refrigerate over night





Following morning time to make the dough
I use a KA for this,here is the dough after an hour in the refrigerator





Roll out to what ever thickness you like
We like pretty thin





Fill the center





Fold an pinch the edges then flute with a fork





Freeze on trays then we seal in a zip lock bag
vac sealing is not needed they go quickly





Thanks for watching
Richie


  Pierogi Dough

 2 cups Flour

 2 Eggs ( jumbo)

 4 heaping Tbs sour cream

 1 Tbs water

 1/2 tsp. salt


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

Those look really tasty and simple(aside of making the dough), nice play-by-play there Richie.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 19, 2019)

Awesome!!! My grandmothers used to make homemade pierogies with sauerkraut and potato. Put melted butter and caramelized onions over the top after they were boiled. MMM, MMM, MMM!!!! Brings back memories!!!


----------



## biteme7951 (Sep 19, 2019)

Those look great Richie! Never tried the cabbage and onion ones but will now. Our go to was potato and onion (with or without cheese) and yo are right when you say they don't last long!

Barry.


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look really tasty and simple(aside of making the dough), nice play-by-play there Richie.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris thanks I added the recipe sorry I forgot to paste it at the end.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Awesome!!! My grandmothers used to make homemade pierogies with sauerkraut and potato. Put melted butter and caramelized onions over the top after they were boiled. MMM, MMM, MMM!!!! Brings back memories!!!



Joe Thank You I added the dough recipe,Potato,Onion with or without Cheese are my favorite.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2019)

biteme7951 said:


> Those look great Richie! Never tried the cabbage and onion ones but will now. Our go to was potato and onion (with or without cheese) and yo are right when you say they don't last long!
> 
> Barry.



Barry were I use to live was a lot of Polish but their Cabbage Pierogies were made with Kraut,that is what made me start making my own my way.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

Very nice. Bev and I love the Cabbage and Onion Pierogi! I have had the Sauerkraut and Dried Mushroom version and not really crazy about them. My family likes Potato with Sharp American Cheese. The brand I like best is COOPER SHARP. I dont know if they nationally distribute. A 2 to 1 blend of SLICED American Cheese, not that crap you peel plastic off of, and a good Ex-Sharp Cheddar works too.  Your dough is similar to mine so I know the recipe is a good one. We make 12 Cup of Flour Batches to feed my crew and Freeze enough for another meal.
Have you ever tried the Cabbage and Onions Fried until Brown, like for Halushki? The combo gets very tender and Sweeter...JJ


----------



## xray (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks real good Richie! There’s so many churches around here that make and sell them, plus my nana is still making her own well into her 90s....so I have never bothered making my own yet.

But I’d like to start before all the old recipes get lost.

Like!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 19, 2019)

Sweet! Those look real good Richie! I sure could eat a pile of 'em.

I agree with JJ about the fried cabbage and onions! This is a regular side at my house. I make it in a little sesame oil though and add toasted sesame seeds. Its Asian inspired, but Ill bet that would be good wrapped up as a pierogi (Gyoza, egg roll, dumpling or whatever other name)

LIKE


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks real good Richie! There’s so many churches around here that make and sell them, plus my nana is still making her own well into her 90s....so I have never bothered making my own yet.
> 
> But I’d like to start before all the old recipes get lost.
> 
> Like!



Definitely get with Grandma and anyone else that makes stuff you like. I started,very young as Grandma's Helper. Most of her stuff I can reproduce...BUT...I just can't make Meat Ravioli like her! I know the ingredients but they just don't  taste like her's. My Mom and her brothers and sisters are all gone and my cousins are in the same boat...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Very nice. Bev and I love the Cabbage and Onion Pierogi! I have had the Sauerkraut and Dried Mushroom version and not really crazy about them. My family likes Potato with Sharp American Cheese. The brand I like best is COOPER SHARP. I dont know if they nationally distribute. A 2 to 1 blend of SLICED American Cheese, not that crap you peel plastic off of, and a good Ex-Sharp Cheddar works too.  Your dough is similar to mine so I know the recipe is a good one. We make 12 Cup of Flour Batches to feed my crew and Freeze enough for another meal.
> Have you ever tried the Cabbage and Onions Fried until Brown, like for Halushki? The combo gets very tender and Sweeter...JJ



JJ I have had the Cabbage & Onion browned but I only saute it when making this filling,next time I will give that a shot.Potato an Cheese we are due to make them LOL once we get back to our old habits.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks real good Richie! There’s so many churches around here that make and sell them, plus my nana is still making her own well into her 90s....so I have never bothered making my own yet.
> 
> But I’d like to start before all the old recipes get lost.
> 
> Like!



Joe I bet your Nana Would love you asking her to teach you,I can only imagine how enlightened and happy she would be!
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie
DON'T WAIT TO LONG


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

They look great, making me hungry thinking about them and all the other varieties mentioned.
*Like!*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

tropics said:


> JJ I have had the Cabbage & Onion browned but I only saute it when making this filling,next time I will give that a shot.Potato an Cheese we are due to make them LOL once we get back to our old habits.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



Funny, I was telling my Wife about your's, she said we need to try just wilting the Cabbage and Onions. Would have more texture. My Dad favored a slightly sweetened Farmers Cheese version, his Mom made. The Farmers Cheese, Frienship is the only brand i evee saw, resembles a drier version of Ricotta...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Sweet! Those look real good Richie! I sure could eat a pile of 'em.
> 
> I agree with JJ about the fried cabbage and onions! This is a regular side at my house. I make it in a little sesame oil though and add toasted sesame seeds. Its Asian inspired, but Ill bet that would be good wrapped up as a pierogi (Gyoza, egg roll, dumpling or whatever other name)
> 
> LIKE



Erik Thank you I froze a nice amount of these,going to make the Potato,Onion an Cheese some time soon.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> They look great, making me hungry thinking about them and all the other varieties mentioned.
> *Like!*



Chili Thank you these are filling for being so small.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Funny, I was telling my Wife about your's, she said we need to try just wilting the Cabbage and Onions. Would have more texture. My Dad favored a slightly sweetened Farmers Cheese version, his Mom made. The Farmers Cheese, Frienship is the only brand i evee saw, resembles a drier version of Ricotta...JJ



JJ If you's do make them caramelise the Onions I wish I let mine cook longer,mine were missing that flavor.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Miss Piggy (Sep 20, 2019)

These look so very good! Do you just mix all the dough ingredients together in the mixer?


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2019)

Richie , looks great . I've been wanting to try these .


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

Miss Piggy said:


> These look so very good! Do you just mix all the dough ingredients together in the mixer?



I mix the sour cream in with the eggs,most time I don't add the water.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Richie , looks great . I've been wanting to try these .



Rich try them you may like um Thanks for the Like bud I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Sep 20, 2019)

THANKS for posting.  Gotta try some.  Never heard of or had anything but potato onion pierogie.  Cabbage, kraut, etc sound incredibly tasty.  Stupid question.  Do you just pan fry or need par boiled or?  Par boil to freeze?


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

zwiller said:


> THANKS for posting.  Gotta try some.  Never heard of or had anything but potato onion pierogie.  Cabbage, kraut, etc sound incredibly tasty.  Stupid question.  Do you just pan fry or need par boiled or?  Par boil to freeze?



Sam I do not par boil before freezing,I dust the baking sheet with corn meal put the Pierogies on an freeze.
Par boil when cooking I do it in one step one pan.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/kielbasi-with-cabbage-pierogies.290922/
Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

zwiller said:


> THANKS for posting.  Gotta try some.  Never heard of or had anything but potato onion pierogie.  Cabbage, kraut, etc sound incredibly tasty.  Stupid question.  Do you just pan fry or need par boiled or?  Par boil to freeze?



I DO Boil them, 3 minutes, drain on a towel and freeze as above. Years ago, we made 20 Dozen and froze them Raw. Some time later, pulled a bunch out to cook and almost all had Cracked! After boiling and frying in Butter and Onion,  there was just Shredded Pasta in Butter. Edible but not Pierogi.
Up side to pre-boiling is, Quick Cooking. You can go from Frozen right into a pan of Butter and Onions, over medium heat. Once heated through, it's Supper Time...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I DO Boil them, 3 minutes, drain on a towel and freeze as above. Years ago, we made 20 Dozen and froze them Raw. Some time later, pulled a bunch out to cook and almost all had Cracked! After boiling and frying in Butter and Onion,  there was just Shredded Pasta in Butter. Edible but not Pierogi.
> Up side to pre-boiling is, Quick Cooking. You can go from Frozen right into a pan of Butter and Onions, over medium heat. Once heated through, it's Supper Time...JJ



JJ that is why I only use enough water to steam them,when the water is gone add butter brown an serve 
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

tropics said:


> JJ that is why I only use enough water to steam them,when the water is gone add butter brown an serve
> Richie



That works too, but how many you cook at a time? For a family meal I need 5 Dozen! I would have to Uncover to stir every couple minutes losing the steam. Left alone, to steam, I would have one Giant, 4" Thick Pierogi...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 21, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That works too, but how many you cook at a time? For a family meal I need 5 Dozen! I would have to Uncover to stir every couple minutes losing the steam. Left alone, to steam, I would have one Giant, 4" Thick Pierogi...JJ



Only the wife an I here.
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> Only the wife an I here.
> Richie



That sounds nice. I have 2 kids and their spouses here. I have tried to get rid of them, I Spray, tried Starving them out, put out Traps...No Luck, they just won't go away...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 21, 2019)

Kno what ya mean moved north to be closer,didn't think I would be feeding them more LOL
Richie


----------



## smokinstubbs (Sep 24, 2019)

That's almost like making a Runza!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runza


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

smokinstubbs said:


> That's almost like making a Runza!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runza



That sounds great! I am thinking maybe Ground Pork, some Garlic and Marjoram. Kielbasa and Kraut Hot Pocket!...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2019)

Sounds good to me.
Richie


----------

